# Jail and apache



## VampirD (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello, due to a hardware failure I'm about to change my personal server to another so I decided to reinstall all. But I want you to suggest me about if I should install apache in a jail or not, actually it runs wordpress, mediawiki, owncloud and a linux repo


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2013)

You can of course. But adding a jail does add complications administratively. Besides keeping the host up to date you also need to do it for the jail. Think of the jail as a separate machine, that usually works for me. It will take some extra effort and you need to weigh that against the improved security if it's worth it or not.


----------



## VampirD (Mar 7, 2013)

*B*ut if I install everything from source, keep everything up to date, I only need an extra `make installworld` for the jail, don't? I need to set up /etc/freebsd-update.conf to only update src.


----------



## kpa (Mar 7, 2013)

Not just an extra `# make installworld` but you also have to run mergemaster(8) for the jail when you update world.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2013)

And don't forget to keep the ports/packages up to date that are installed in the jail.


----------

